# Orlando Magic: Playoff Thread



## Blue

Trash talk is welcome. Complain about the refs if wish. It doesn't matter to me. You can do or say whatever you want about the playoffs in here. I probably wont be making game threads for every game though since there's already a game thread set up over on the playoff board. But like I said, feel free to discuss anything you wish about the Magic and their chances or just about the playoffs general, in here... or you can just post over there. It doesnt matter.

*Here's the 1st Rnd Schedule:
*
*Game 1* - Sunday, April 19: Philadelphia at Orlando (Amway Arena), *5:30 p.m. ET* (TNT)

*Game 2* - Wednesday, April 22: Philadelphia at Orlando (Amway Arena), *7:00 p.m. ET* (NBA TV)

*Game 3* - Friday, April 24: Orlando at Philadelphia (Wachovia Center), *8:00 p.m. ET* (ESPN2)

*Game 4* - Sunday, April 26: Orlando at Philadelphia (Wachovia Center), *6:30 p.m. ET* (TNT)

(If Necessary)

*Game 5* - Tuesday, April 28: Philadelphia at Orlando (Amway Arena), Time TBD (TV TBD)

*Game 6* - Thursday, April 30: Orlando at Philadelphia (Wachovia Center), Time TBD (TV TBD)

*Game 7* - Saturday, May 2: Philadelphia at Orlando (Amway Arena), Time TBD (TNT)



:cheers:

*GO MAGIC!!!*


----------



## Babir

So, here is a playoff and here is your small ball with 3 pointers and jumpshots...
Plus, SVG is idiot, he put Reddick on the court with team up by 18, and kept him there untill 76ers cut the lead to 3
And why he was double-teaming Andre Miller all game long??? and at the end...you are up by 3 and you don't defend 3 point line, that is ridiculous...


----------



## Basel

I don't think anybody saw that coming.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Basel said:


> I don't think anybody saw that coming.


Yes unfortunately the Magic get the fluke game of the playoffs to start the playoffs. Then again that loss was more on the Magic than the 76ers. Even bad shootings teams, aka the 76ers, will shoot lights out if you continue to give them open look after open look, which is pretty much what happened in the 4th quarter.

Not to mention SVG and his rotations in that 4th quarter were some of the dumbest I have seen in the history of the game. One thing is for sure, I doubt Howard gets below 40 minutes of play time again or 15 FGAs again for this series, unless he is in foul trouble. That was just two of many stupid moments in the game from the Magic that had every one scratching their heads.


----------



## captainobvious

Bad gameplan for sure. When you have a monster like Howard, you need to continue to feed him. He was single covered for many of his attempts and was getting the better of us in those situations. Yeah, I know he had 30+ points, but many of those were off of put backs and follow ups. They should have been forcing it into him more than that. Also, why on earth would you have Turkoglu defending AI at the end? Not that he didnt play decent defense, but its not a good matchup.

As far as refereeing in the game it was consitent...consistently bad. They were off on quite a few out of bounds calls and they would let some hard fouls go while calling ticky-tack nonsense.


----------



## Blue

SVG choked this **** away imo. How long did he keep the backups in in the 4th? Does he not know that this is the playoffs and you protect your lead when it is even remotely threatend? 

I mean, this was just an epic choke on too many levels. When the starters came back in, we should've went strait to Dwight from the get go. But what did we do? We went to Rashard, then Hedo, then Rafer, and THEN Dwight once we realized that the game was getting close again so he could bail us out... It shouldn't even come to that. It should be easy to protect a lead when we have Dwight Howard.


----------



## Babir

Another loss...We just don't have the right players for the playoffs...I mean Rashard is a nice player but he is not your MAX player, who will carry you in the postseason scoring 30-40 points, Turk is a nice guy, but he is not your clutch player who should hold the ball most of the game and make a decisions. Rashard is too overpaid, yes it is an old topic, but unfortunately for us, magic fans, we ll have to wait for another 3-4 years to get rid off his ridiculous contract, once again he is a good player, but his price is 6-7 millions a year. Hedo must be a 3rd option on a average team really, bench player for the good team, but he is our main guy, and for the third year in the row
he just continues to suck in the postseason.
I hope finaly Otis will understand what he has done and make changes in the offseason. By the way we definetely miss Bogans right now and I am not mentioning Dooling...they both left because we wanted to keep J.J. Reddick who simply does not belong to this league...


----------



## TM

Babir said:


> they both left because we wanted to keep J.J. Reddick who simply does not belong to this league...


East crow, ya bozo! You're as ridiculous as Stan Van Gundy.


----------



## Blue

Lol, JJ came through. He belongs!


----------



## Babir

it was just one game, if he shows that he can sustain this level of play then we can say he really belongs...


----------



## Babir

So, we got the first win against Boston. Was a tough game and I just can't understand how we manage to give away such a huge leads late in the game, were up by 28 in the 3rd and up by 14-12 in the 4th...
Pietrus was huge by the way, really liked his game, Rashard and Turk calm down at the end, part to Celtics being so physical with them...Dwight must find his game against Perkins, he got most of his points off the offensive boards and putbacks, but it should be mentioned that refs are really ridiculous protecting Perkins, he has so many fouls when he is holding and grabbing people in the post...
I hope team will come out strong in the second game and do its best to win it...
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## TM

Babir said:


> it was just one game, if he shows that he can sustain this level of play then we can say he really belongs...


"you're welcome for me being such a great FT shooter"
- JJ


----------



## TM

Lee available for game 3? great :|


----------



## Blue

No, O-SEN is now reporting that Lee will try for game TWO: :bsmile:



> BOSTON - Magic shooting guard Courtney Lee arrived just before the team meeting ended on Tuesday and said he "hopes" to play in Game 2 against the Boston Celtics on Wednesday night.
> 
> Carrying a travel bag and smiling from ear to ear, Lee made his comment while walking into a team meeting at Boston Harbor Hotel about 2:40 p.m. Applause from his teammates could be heard coming from the ballroom.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...rtney-lee-game2-celtics-05509,0,3748301.story


----------



## TM

just became a closer series. morons.


----------



## Blue

:laugh:


----------



## TM

no doubt once i post this, he goes ice cold and doesn't score again the rest of the series....

3/5 from 3 and 11 points THROUGH A QUARTER AND A HALF?!?!?!

haters, stop hating just cause he's white, slow, and went to duke!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Rafer Alston slapping Eddie house was the funniest thing i've seen in a WHILE


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## TM

funny how none of the videos show eddie house flapping his wings in alston's direction. both of them are jerks.


----------



## Babir

Do you think Perkins will be suspended?

Game 3 is crusial!!!


----------



## atmacfan

Babir said:


> Do you think Perkins will be suspended?
> 
> Game 3 is crusial!!!


he avoided suspension what else is new... the nba seriously has problems. If it was any other team he'd miss a game.


----------



## Babir

I am against all those suspensions, but the way the Celtics are protected is just ridiculous...


----------



## Blue

LOL. Despite the powers that be having their own aganda, It's good to see how the team has been responding. They respond very well to adversity. Hopefully after the lack of punishment placed on Perk despite the blow to Pietrus above the shoulders will light a fire under the team. We need to come out with an 'Us against the World' mentality tonight.

Go Magic. And **** you Stern & Jackson.


----------



## Blue

Well, looks like this **** is probably going seven games.....


----------



## Babir

Please don't tell me Reddick is good anymore...he missed all of his 5 three pointers and most of them were wide open, and SVG still played him 24 minutes, J.J. should sit at the end of the bench for the most of the game since Lee is back!
Hedo was terrible again, I hope Otis is realising that his "go to guy" just sucks in playoffs every year! He must leave...
Overall team was playing terrible, again stupid jumpers all game long! they don't realise that in a game like this every possesion, rebound, shot are important! they came out without any passion and sense of emergency!
I am very very disappointed with the effort, last season we could not beat Pistons without Billiups, this year Boston without Powe and KG!


----------



## Babir

I think everybody here understands that SVG is an IDIOT!!!


----------



## Blue

I think the whole team, played like idiots tonight... But Those inbounding plays down the stretch were questionable though, along with some of SVG's rotations. I like Redick, but he did this against Philly too where he sat our best perimeter defender, Lee, for JJ Redick instead of putting our best defensive unit to better protect the lead. Our team will never be accused of being the smartest on the block.


----------



## Babir

I hope SVG will start Lee in Game 7 with Pietrus being the first guy from the bench to back up SG and SF positions.
I also like the lineup with Lee, Hedo, Pietrus, Shard and Dwight on the flour.


----------



## TM

Babir said:


> Please don't tell me Reddick is good anymore...he missed all of his 5 three pointers and most of them were wide open, and SVG still played him 24 minutes, J.J. should sit at the end of the bench for the most of the game since Lee is back!!


haha. jj's awful. :laugh:


----------



## Babir

check his stats  but played well tonight...
Congratulations Magic fans! That was a great victory!


----------



## Blue

Time to take on the _mighty_ Cavaliers...


----------



## Babir

Not too many people give us any chances against Cavs, but I think every Magic fan believs in success


----------



## TM

Babir said:


> check his stats  but played well tonight...
> Congratulations Magic fans! That was a great victory!


how is it that he was going to be a defensive liability any time he stepped on the court, yet he was given the task of guarding one of the best shooters in the league for 25 minutes in every game of the eastern conference quarterfinals? good for him.

as for not too many people giving the magic a chance... Barkley picked them to win and Webber said they were the best team in the NBA right now. Now, I think both of those guys are bozo's, but that's not bad for pub. I'm really looking forward to watching these games!


----------



## Babir

Ok, J.J. played NOT BAD against Boston  wanted to write "good" but just could not  can't forget his shooting %

All ESPN "experts" picked Cavs...Would love to see them embarassed


----------



## Blue

TM said:


> how is it that he was going to be a defensive liability any time he stepped on the court, yet he was given the task of guarding one of the best shooters in the league for 25 minutes in every game of the eastern conference quarterfinals? good for him.
> 
> as for not too many people giving the magic a chance... Barkley picked them to win and Webber said they were the best team in the NBA right now. Now, I think both of those guys are bozo's, but that's not bad for pub. I'm really looking forward to watching these games!


Funny how those were the same two guys all year saying the Magic were just a gimmick team that will only die by threes. I'm glad they finally see the light. We are a good shooting team, but we don't necessarily live by 3's like almost every outsider claims. I've been impressed with Barkleys analysis this postseason for being able to acknolegde when he's been wrong about a team or beijg able to go out on a limb and make an unpopuIar pick. I think me and him might have been the two after round 1 who were saying Denver could go on a run and have good shot at beating both LA and CLE.


----------



## TM

Babir said:


> Ok, J.J. played NOT BAD against Boston  wanted to write "good" but just could not  can't forget his shooting %\


oh, that was obviously atrocious, but wouldn't you be tired too chasing a guy around in circles, getting rammed into by F/C's setting screens all night?

defensive stopper! yo, stan van goofy, you said in the postgame you "have no idea how to guard lebron." i got two letters for you... *J.J.*. Lebron = :whiteflag:


----------



## Babir

Just one more win and we are in the Finals!
Hey, TM, Reddick is a great guy, ok? 

GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Basel

Yeah what happened to Redick in this series? He's not playing at all.

Congrats on the victory!


----------



## knicksfan89

if you guys somehow win the title even against the lakers I will be proud of yous because of assistant coach patrick ewing he deserves a championship ring more than anyone right now


----------



## Babir

Orlando Magic in the NBA FINALS!!! I am sooo happy now!


----------



## knicksfan89

and I will continue to back it up now even although I predict the lakers in 6


----------



## bball2223

Best of luck in the finals. No matter the outcome I can say it's been a pleasure watching your team these past few weeks. They are just playing outstanding basketball.


----------



## Basel

Congrats, Magic fans! Hell of a season for you thus far. Here's to a great NBA Finals between Orlando/Los Angeles! Best of luck! The Magic are my favorite team from the East (and have been for a while, so I'm glad to see them doing this well), however, for the next two weeks, I will hate them. 

:cheers:


----------



## lw32

Thought I'd come back to these parts for a quick celebratory message. Been years since I was a mod and regularly posted around here.

Fantastic to see us in the Finals once again, all the pieces have fallen together very nicely. Still remember a few from the boards, specifically JNice and hobojoe from the Magic forum. Fingers crossed that we beat them in 6!

- Used to go by lachlanwood32 before the name change.


----------



## Basel

Hope to see you stick around, lw32!


----------



## Blue

lw32 said:


> Thought I'd come back to these parts for a quick celebratory message. Been years since I was a mod and regularly posted around here.
> 
> Fantastic to see us in the Finals once again, all the pieces have fallen together very nicely. Still remember a few from the boards, specifically JNice and hobojoe from the Magic forum. Fingers crossed that we beat them in 6!
> 
> - Used to go by lachlanwood32 before the name change.


Welcome back, bud. How bout them Magic! 

:champagne:


----------



## Babir

JNice and Hobojoe are legends


----------



## knicksfan89

Basel said:


> Congrats, Magic fans! Hell of a season for you thus far. Here's to a great NBA Finals between Orlando/Los Angeles! Best of luck! The Magic are my favorite team from the East (and have been for a while, so I'm glad to see them doing this well), however, for the next two weeks, I will hate them.
> 
> :cheers:


good on you as a fellow lakers fan and I hope they win in 6


----------



## Ben

ive been pulling for orlando and denver all season, so im happy you guys were able to get into the finals, now heres to a magic win of the whole thing! :cheers:


----------

